# How to correctly fit Britax isofix baby seat?



## HannahC (Mar 21, 2009)

We bought a new Nissan X-trail in January 2008. We have fitted a Britax (known as Romer in Continental Europe) baby seat (group 0+, backward facing, isofix, baby safe plus). We are pretty sure it is correctly fitted, but with the tilt of the back seats, the baby seat is so upright that my 5-month old daughters head always rests on her chest when she falls asleep. We are soon to embark on a 7 hour drive across Europe and I am worried about her being in that position for so long, even with a few stops. However, I don't want to remedy the seat position by using seat-belt fastening instead of isofix as I've read that this is not very safe. Has anyone else had a similar problem, and how did you remedy it?
Thanks!
:newbie:


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

You can use a number of tightly rolled towels or pool noodles to adjust the tilt of the seat base. When we had our seat (different brand) rear facing we had to use the seat's base leveling mechanism fully extended and a towel to get enough recline on the seat.

Lots of info here:

http://www.carseatsite.com/reclineangle.htm


----------

